# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  مبانی محاسبه اوقات شرعی

## itbarnameh2010

سلام به دوستان کمک فوری می خواستم کسی فرمول محاسبه اوقات شرعی و جهت قبله را داره؟

----------


## rashid1368

سلام
بنده تو همون تاپیک برنامه محاسبه اوقات شرعی که لینک داده بودم برای الگوریتمش
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=40321
پست پنجم تاپیک بالا رو حتما بخونید. 

و اگه باز هم بیتشرخواستید  در لینک زیر یه کتاب معرفی کرده که می تونید بخرید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=31083

ولی در کل ، من که برنامه رو به صورت سورس باز گذاشتم. شما می تونید کد رو نگاه بندازید و از اون استفاده کنید. اگه هم مشکل شما زبان جاوا هست، می تونید برنامه vb6 رو دانلود کنید که براتون گذاشتم.

*اما برای تعیین جهت قبله:*
خودم هم دنبالش هستم. یک سری از گوشی های موبایل هستن که قطب نمای داخلی دارن، و برنامه های جاوا با استفاده از اون، جهت رو مشخص میکنن . ولی در کل ، برای نشان دادن جهت قبله، در همه برنامه هایی که من تو این چند روز از سایت های ایرانی و خارجی گرفتم ، شما باید رو به سمت شمال بایستید، بعد اون جهتی که در برنامه مشخصه میشه جهت قبله. می تونین به عکس نگاه کنین.
اگه شما چیز بهتری پیدا کردید، برای ما هم بگذارید....

----------


## salehsam

سلام
شاید به درد بخوره
http://calendar.ut.ac.ir/Fa/Qiblah/Qiblah.asp

----------

